# WTF?!! jennifer love...



## makeupfreak72 (Nov 28, 2007)

did anybody see this?!! what happened to her? do you guys think this is photoshopped in any way, cuz girl's got some cellulite!! i thought it was kelly clarkson at first but not jennifer love hewitt!! (spelled wrong)


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't think it's photoshopped but how do you know it's Jennifer?


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think it's photoshopped but how do you know it's Jennifer? Looks like that's from TMZ.com. So, most likely there's other pics showing her face. I can believe it's her. Cellulite strikes who and when it wants to LOL! And actually, I commend her if she hasn't had it surgically taken care of!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 28, 2007)

It looks like it could be her to me, and I don't think it's photoshopped.

I've seen recent pics of her with clothes on where her body looked that shape/size. She's always kind of been bottom heavy...


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 28, 2007)

She just has a big butt. That's what my mom's looks like, eww. My mom is _way_ too comfortable walking around in underwear.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 28, 2007)

She does have a bit of cellulite going on but it's nice to see that you don't always have to be a bean pole...

She's still pretty.


----------



## Bexy (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She's a little thick but it's nice to see that you don't always have to be a bean pole..She's still pretty.

I agree. 
LaMari, you kill me. I hope my kids are not saying the same about me, lmao.


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry, I meant "Eww" at my mom, cause I don't think she should walk out of the shower in just underwear, I don't wanna see that.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She does have a bit of cellulite going on but it's nice to see that you don't always have to be a bean pole...She's still pretty.

I agree too


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Nov 28, 2007)

I have no idea if that's her or not but it does happen. I'm glad to see it didn't keep her out of her little bikini or the water.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 28, 2007)

holy crap that is one HUGE ass! but I agree, she's still pretty. Aparently after she got married, or broke up, or had some life altering event that I cant remember right now, she just sat around and ate hamburgers. I remember reading about it


----------



## Mirtilla (Nov 28, 2007)

Take a look here The Superficial - Because You're Ugly


----------



## Aprill (Nov 28, 2007)

blah blah blah...Cellulite happens to the best and the worst, yet the sky hasnt fell yet.....


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 28, 2007)

I think she looks great! She's got great abs and boobs. She looks like she's having fun with her guy and she seems totally confident with herself. If only I had her body! LOL


----------



## Annia (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif blah blah blah...Cellulite happens to the best and the worst, yet the sky hasnt fell yet..... Totally agree.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She does have a bit of cellulite going on but it's nice to see that you don't always have to be a bean pole...She's still pretty.

I agree.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow, Jennifer Love Hewitt i didn't know she had cellulite. You r right about it striking who it wants because i use to think that only women who had kids had cellulite; cause i got it after i had my son. But that's obviously not true.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Nov 29, 2007)

who cares if she has cellulite...shes still hot. shes famous not superhuman, i dont see why people are freaking out. most people get cellulite eventually- its not cancer for petes sake


----------



## lummerz (Nov 29, 2007)

how come no one fawns over me when i have cellulite?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She does have a bit of cellulite going on but it's nice to see that you don't always have to be a bean pole...She's still pretty.

For sure! Its nice to see someone famous not look perfect, but not look horrid!


----------



## farris2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Mirtilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Take a look here The Superficial - Because You're Ugly Man those people had some brutal comments for her on that site


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey my ass looks like hers!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 29, 2007)

Who cares if she has cellulite. I have it and Im soon to be 21. Doesnt bother me any.


----------



## monniej (Nov 29, 2007)

don't tell that now i got to worry about people sneaking up behind me and taking pics of my ass? too much!


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 29, 2007)

Diito that!


----------



## Maysie (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *debbiedeb77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif who cares if she has cellulite...shes still hot. shes famous not superhuman, i dont see why people are freaking out. most people get cellulite eventually- its not cancer for petes sake I totally agree! She looks good to me.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 29, 2007)

she should be left alone...we all have some part of our body we don't like. She just happens to be famous and beautiful with human flaws.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 29, 2007)

She's gained weight for sure but she doesn't look horrible.


----------



## han (Nov 29, 2007)

sexy!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Nov 30, 2007)

you guys are all 100% right, of course she's still a beautiful girl, but its just surprising to see a young hollywood actress these days who look a little less than perfect, you know? but yeah it is nice to see that they are not all walking around photoshopped like they just stepped out of a magazine!!


----------



## Andi (Nov 30, 2007)

sheÂ´s obviously gained some weight, but a woman as sexy as her can even pull off that cellulite and still look good IMO.

I like her ass that big btw, cause IÂ´m the female equivalent of an ass-guy


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 1, 2007)

Lol Andi, does that mean on a guy or a girl?


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 1, 2007)

possibly both? lol


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, that must be it










I like that my husband has a big butt. It's not huge, but it's not flat either.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 1, 2007)

I love how she responded to all this:

Hollywood Rag - Celebrity Ragazine


----------



## mayyami (Dec 1, 2007)

Possibly just a bad angle?!

But yeah, every other time you see her, she's this perfect thin thing.


----------



## Andi (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol Andi, does that mean on a guy or a girl? both. I donÂ´t like the look of flat asses, on both males and females


----------



## opla42 (Dec 4, 2007)

nobody's perfect ^^


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 4, 2007)

She's human, and she looks it.


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Dec 4, 2007)

i was wondering the same has she gained weight? i was watching her show and it looks like her butt has gotten a little big in the pants and she wears baggy loose shirts i guess to cover her weight gain, i saw on the internet that she has gained some pounds after her engagement she still looks hot for her new size, it puts the end into the hollywood light where you have to starve yourself


----------

